

Windows 8.1 update hides tile interface by default - amaks
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/30/5362156/windows-8-1-update-1-boot-to-desktop-by-default

======
ansible
Ah, now if they would just disable the tile interface entirely for desktops,
that would just grand.

I have recently switched to using Win8.1 full time as my main work desktop,
and I really don't use the tile interface at all after just a couple weeks.

Because when I want to just play one of my own MP3s, I don't really need to be
looking at a full-screen advertisement of the latest from 50 Cent. Thankfully,
Windows Media Player is still there (though harder to find), and I was able to
switch that to be the default.

